#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação CCNA = Garantia de emprego?

## emiranda

Boa noite amigos do fórum!

Há algumas semanas tenho pensado muito acerca da certificação CCNA, porém o meu temor é ralar muito para tirar a certificação e logo de pronto não conseguir um emprego com routing e switching Cisco. Atualmente trabalho como analista de suporte, tenho consciência que não vou conseguir ganhar mais do que já ganho continuando na minha atual função fato que me obriga a se certificar. 

A questão é: no cenário atual o profissional que tira CCNA é alguém com emprego garantido ou o fato da certificação ficar mofando é uma real possibilidade? 

Se não, há alguma certificação que quando obtida garante quase instantaneamente um emprego? 

Quanto ganha um CCNA recém certificado? 

De pronto agradeço à sincera opinião de todos!

----------


## biohazzard

Não! e não existe emprego garantido isto é coisa que seu pai seus avos viveram e tenta pregar esta ideia, tudo hoje é volátil, ccna nem de longe é garantia de emprego e bom salario, o que faz a diferença ter Faculdade, ter pos, ter N certificações itil v3, ccna, certificações Linux, e Microsoft, mikrotik e ubnt, não tem valor de mercado corporativo e muitos nem sabem o que é, estas seriam apenas um diferencial, estágios, e empregos anteriores e constante evolução do su conhecimento. Isto de garante ótimos empregos, mas não significa que seja estável, estabilidade hoje só posso ver em um lugar, concurso publico.

----------


## emiranda

> Não! e não existe emprego garantido isto é coisa que seu pai seus avos viveram e tenta pregar esta ideia, tudo hoje é volátil, ccna nem de longe é garantia de emprego e bom salario, o que faz a diferença ter Faculdade, ter pos, ter N certificações itil v3, ccna, certificações Linux, e Microsoft, mikrotik e ubnt, não tem valor de mercado corporativo e muitos nem sabem o que é, estas seriam apenas um diferencial, estágios, e empregos anteriores e constante evolução do su conhecimento. Isto de garante ótimos empregos, mas não significa que seja estável, estabilidade hoje só posso ver em um lugar, concurso publico.


Bem observado Biohazzard. Infelizmente tenho presenciado que para conseguir um bom emprego existem n fatores além de ter um elevado conhecimento técnico, fatores que vão deste o entrevistador ir com a sua cara até a velocidade do vento do ar condicionado no dia da entrevista etc. 

Contudo pergunto: na sua opinião (e na dos demais que estão acompanhando) o mercado de trabalho em infraestrutura de TI chegou ao nível em que mesmo tendo conhecimento "comprovado" em Cisco (uma solução altamente requisitada) o profissional ainda assim será descartado por boa parte dos entrevistadores mesmo estes precisando do tal conhecimento comprovado? 

Valeu!

----------


## biohazzard

um entrevistado é humano, muitos bons profissionais técnicos fodastes ficam de fora, não é pela capacidade técnica, mas por causa que não conseguem trabalhar em equipe, são fechados, ante sociais, aquele cara de computação que fica o tempo todo em frente do computador, nem nas empresas de computação não são bem visto, ou pior não mudam de ideia na velocidade da tecnologia, ai quem si dar bem não são os mais fortes, mas os que são mais adaptáveis ao ambiente.

----------


## AniltonSantos

Hoje com certificação ja esta dificil no mercado de trabalho, imagina sem certificação. Eu trabalhei numa multinacional onde obtive mais de 10 certificaçoes aos longos dos anos e não esta facil manter atualizado todas as certificaçoes. Hoje que estou fora do mercado de trabalho as empresas querem um perfil de mais jovem menos experiente que paga pouco e venha cresçer junto com a empresa ao longo do tempo. A não ser que vai para um concurso publico na area.

----------


## TheGodfather

Vc falou tudo, hoje tenho provedor somente para não trabalhar para os outros 8 horas por dia, enricar os outros enquanto se envelhece...Estudo para concurso a um ano e meio, esse ano deu uma parada, mas ano que vem os concursos voltarão e se Deus quiser passo para alguma área de TI para algum TJ ou quem sabe perito da PF, vencimentos de iniciais de 16k, fora a estabilidade. A 8.112/90 é uma mãe.

----------


## AniltonSantos

Boa Sorte! Tudo vai dar certo pra você! :Congrats:

----------


## biohazzard

Opa parceiro, compartilho do mesmo pensamento @*TheGodfather*, observe que sou analista em uma empresa, multinacional, bom salario, e ainda tenho provedor todo legalizado com 800 clientes, recentemente passei no concurso do TJ para analista, aguardando ser chamado, e estudando feito doido para entrar na PF ou algum concurso Federal, ou Estadual, pra quem ainda acredita no mito de que servidor publico não trabalha, é por que não conhece nada sobre o servidorismo público.

----------

